# Red beans and rice



## phil c (Jan 19, 2008)

Who's got the best. I want to make some for the weekend and I want to try a new recipe.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

http://www.gumbopages.com/food/red-beans.html


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Love this!
http://www.copykat.com/2009/02/06/popeyes-red-beans-and-rice/

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

When I make Red Beans, I make 7 pounds at a time in a large pot.
The above receipts are good.

Two things I do.

First:

A variety of meat makes a a great Pot.
I use ham, conecha sausage, and lean raw pork like a loin.
Sausage goes in first with the first application of beans, about an hour later the ham is added, and for the last hour of cooking the raw pork is added.

Second:

I cook about 5 pounds of the beans first.
After about two hours, I add the last 2 pounds.

This gives you two different consistencies in the beans.
The first are very mushy, which adds to thickness of the pot.
The second gives you firm beans

Sometimes I will use the dry beans for the 5 pounds.
And Blue Runner Canned beans for the last two pounds.
Just a little short cut to the firm bean consistency of the pot.


One can never use too many onions in a pot


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

How much of each meat do you use Tom?


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow Tom, that sounds great! I never knew that you were such a conasouir of the flatulence air previor. I gotta try them...just not 7 lbs.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Splittine said:


> How much of each meat do you use Tom?


When I make 7+ pounds, I use two of the smaller Conceha packs, of the lamb skin casing.

I get one of those little boneless half of hams.

And about 3 -4 pounds of fresh pork.

This is a 6 hour pot, and when done, freeze in one gallon bags laying down, then stand them up after frozen. I now have red beans for along time.

Best done on a cold rainy weekend.
Get to the store at sunrise. Select about $100 of product.
Head home and start choppin.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Go to Popeyes! Still my favorite!!!


----------



## andrewsa43 (Mar 1, 2015)

I think the secret is to cook your beans separate. In a second pan saute some vadalia onions and at the end throw in the conecuh. Once it's all cooked down throw it in the beans and let it sit. I also use homemade chicken broth to cook my beans in. 

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

A couple packages of this ^^^ throw it on the grill just long enuff to put some grill marks on it.
Cool and cut into generous bite sized pieces.

Chop a large onion, mince some garlic and saute in butter with lots of red pepper and a big pinch of salt.

Open up three large cans of this VVV and combine, simmer for awhile to combine flavors and dig in.


----------

